# Eurolites headlamp beam blockers for CONTINENTAL HEADLIGHTS



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

No idea how I acquired these but I have an opened but unused pack of Eurolites headlight blockers - see pic.
Note these are for Continental vehicles driving in the UK and NOT for our vehicles to drive on the Continent!!
Anyone want them?
I don't mind posting them in exchange for a small donation to the MHF Charity - not that this happened the last time I offered something on this basis :-(
Bill


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

quick bump - before I bin them!
Bill


----------

